# Tomcat mit FCGI?



## Firestorm696 (22. März 2010)

Hallo, 

folgendes Problem: Ich hab ein FCGI-Programm mit dem man riesengroße Bilder im Web ohne langes Warten ansehn kann (ich spreche von Auflösungen um 10.000x10.000). Das Ganze kann man sich etwa wie Google Maps vorstellen, nur anstatt der Karte eben ein Bild.
Das Script läuft unter Apache einwandfrei. Mein Webserver benutzt jedoch Tomcat und JSF, es gibt auch keine Möglichkeit, den Viewer auf dem Apache per IFrame auf der JSF-Page anzeigen zu lassen (Berechtigungsprobleme - die ganze riesengroße Datenbank müsste auch vom Apache benutzt werden).
Habe schon eine passende Library namens "JFastCGI" gefunden, die besitzt allerdings leider keinerlei Dokumentation, deshalb hab ichs noch nicht geschafft, mein Script damit laufen zu lassen.

Nun die Frage an euch:
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit JFastCGI und kann mir ein kleines Tutorial machen, wie ichs in mein JSF-Projekt einbinde und die .fcgi-Dateien dann verlinke? Oder gäbs vielleicht eine Alternative zu JFastCgi? Beispielsweise ein Tomcat-Modul oder ähnliches?

Danke schonmal!


----------

